# SCH-i110 ( samsung illusion ) Brick



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright, A friend of mine mistaken his samsung illusion for a fascinate. He went ahead and flashed a rom with odin, now we have a brick.

I can get into download mode. So Im looking for a rom a stock RUU would be great, after 3 days of searching Ive found nothing...

*Does anyone happen to have this device? *


----------

